

UK to phase out cheque payments - budu3
http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/cheques-to-be-written-off-by2018-skynews-022a5768c328.html?x=0

======
blahedo
I wonder how they'll actually forbid the use of cheques; will a bank be
actually unable to advertise that they will honour them? The entire idea of
the cheque began quite without governmental intervention, although I suppose
that in modern times the government clearinghouses perform a pretty vital
role.

~~~
anigbrowl
Government clearing houses? I thought this was just about benefit payments no
longer being made by cheque (or checks if you're in the US). AFAIK the
clearing system is oeprated by the banks themselves.

